# Porsche 2008 Turbo in black



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Porsche 911 (997) 2008 Turbo in Black.

A friend (Jim) has recently acquired this car, and felt it could benefit from some TLC.
Jim intends to use this car on a regular basis, but not every day.

After inspecting the car, we decided to give the car a full paint correction.

These wheels are quite detailed in design, and not the easiest to keep on top of cleaning wise, so we opted to use C5, this should help with keeping the wheels as clean as they should be kept.

The car on arrival




































































































As you can see, this great car needed bringing back to life.

The car was rinsed with the pressure washer, then snowfoamed, APC and a brush around panel gaps, trims, nooks and crannies.

Rinsed again, then 2 bucket wash, followed by Tardis, followed by Iron X.

Then rinsed again

Then clayed and rinsed










This left me with this to attend to


























































































































































I then took paint readings all around the car, all panels showing a healthy 101-128 microns, consistent with original factory paint.

Starting with the wheels and arches




























Plenty of tar deposits










Wheels looking in a bad way



















These were cleaned, then de-tarred and wheel weight adhesive removed carefully with more Tardis. This was followed by Iron X.



















Arches after cleaning



















The wheels were air dried, then thoroughly cleaned again with IPA.










Then the C5 was applied inside & outside of rims










Leaving this










And back on the car, after the callipers were polished and arches dressed.




























And after a day for C5 to cure properly the wheels were beading like this










Onto the paintwork correction

Bonnet corrected, but not yet refined



















Onto the n/s front wing



















The roof










Sunroof completed










N/S door during 1st or 2nd pass










Rear bumper scratch










Tidying up the badge










O/S rear wing










The rest of the paintwork went in much the same way, until I had worked my way around the whole car.

The car was re-snowfoamed and rinsed, then air-dried to avoid marking the paint.

The interior was next, this just needed the glass cleaned inside and out. All surfaces cleaned with APC and a good hoover.

This took around 4 1/2 days to complete.

Leaving these results









































































Please note, the wheel centre caps were past their best, probably too strong a mix of truckwash used in the past.

New caps were on order, hence why they are missing in my final pictures.

Thanks for reading.

Comments and questions welcome

Steve


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Great job mate, I hand on heart thought that car was the dark grey to start with!! Impeccable! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent job Steve, looks superb in the afters! Great job on the wheels too!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

great work steve:thumb: Jim was a happy chappy I guess


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

WOW great work fella.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

grteat finish on a great colour car.
those turbo's really look the biz when tidied up as well as that..

Kev


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Excellent work stunning wheel detail and car looks great now and the clarity of the reflections are fantastic


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Mate that's a great job on the Porsche. Really wet finish.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic reflections..


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Fantastic result on a beautiful car :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Pics have gawwn!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Pics are down mate.


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Pictures now working!!!

Steve


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Awesome work, can I ask what product did you use for the sunroof?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice work, glad the centre caps are being replaced, always mars a good finish. My mate got to the ones in his Maserati before me and levered the old ones out with a screw driver damaging the alloys before I arrived for his detail, leaving nice dings in his other wise (following my detail) 18"alloys .


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Stonking!!!!!!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice to see a finish on an iconic car being done justice.


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

I used Scholl S17 !



Shhh3 said:


> Awesome work, can I ask what product did you use for the sunroof?


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Mint :thumb:


I want one.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning work.....Nice car too........


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Beautiful.
Stunning machine, great job:thumb:


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Stunning work mate.


----------



## djbarren (Apr 2, 2012)

Absoluty beautiful. Stearling job.


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

awesome job mate


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Would love a 911 turbo one day, tidy!!


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Great work. Another one of those that the license to own should be pulled and the car sent to me! Love those 911's and after you finished that black is awesome.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ohh pics not working


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Pics gone again


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Pictures are now working !!

Sorry, it won't happen again now.

Steve


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Shhh3 said:


> Awesome work, can I ask what product did you use for the sunroof?


Thanks.

I used Scholl & 3M

Steve


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

great reflection!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

what a stunning car. awesome job buddy


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Like 8) great work


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

Top job on a quality car


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic job Steve, gorgeous deep reflections. :thumb:


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice work good job


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

ashk said:


> Nice work good job


Many thanks

Steve


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

looks good that, lovely reflections :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Can't believe i missed this thread. Brilliant work and lovely car.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

stunning work


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning work some awesome reflections.


----------

